# R34 Perfection



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Boosted & Fitted Legend. | Stance:Nation - Form > Function

Hopefully mine will look a bit similar to this, although my wheels are a slightly more aggressive fitment than these


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

******g wicked. Looks nuts


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

O M G!!!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Viscious!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

hmm BGW eh.....

i think i want one lol


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Lewis_08 said:


> hmm BGW eh.....
> 
> i think i want one lol


So do I :chuckle:

Never got around to fitting one to my 350 but I think the GTR will be getting one :runaway:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

What size wheels are they??

And what suspension is it sat on


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

the spec is on the link bro
"19×10.5 with +12 offset and 265/30/19 Federal 595SS"

and

"HKS Hiper D Coilovers"


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ What he said


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Damn!!!


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

That is stunning


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks hard as nails :thumbsup:


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

That's the law


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

BGW really look good on r34s, id be nearly tempted myself to get one....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Sleek. 

Nothing ott, just looks balanced from all dimensions.

really like the look.


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

awesome ride


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

this car has just made a decision for me that l've been struggling with for ages.


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

nozza1 said:


> this car has just made a decision for me that l've been struggling with for ages.


BGW?


----------



## Flo (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow, what a beauty! Perfect from any angle!


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful Car.

If you want to avoid easy curbing damage on 10.5 wheels, you should skip using 265/275 tyres

285 is fine. Lowered i had to cut out a 1cm part of Z-tune fenders to avoid rubing.

295 wont fit even after rolling fenders, removing inner fender, inner fender bodywork on a lowered car. There is also some piping in the way.

Maybe people take 10.5 because they think it has a bigger dish while it has the same dish like 9.5 TE37's. Guess its stance.

9.5 on 275 is the easy route.


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

tranq said:


> Beautiful Car.
> 
> If you want to avoid easy curbing damage on 10.5 wheels, you should skip using 265/275 tyres
> 
> ...


I'm running 295/30s on 19x 11 wheels


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

i know, from your post. We will talk the day you lowered it


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Hopefully soon  Arch roller is on standby :chuckle:


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Absolute a beauty


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Awesome!!! reminds me of something i used to have lol.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Great looking 34 except the rear wing- its just too big and out of proportion


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

nozza1 said:


> this car has just made a decision for me that l've been struggling with for ages.




Paint yours black? :flame:



Makes me gutted i never stuck a set of them wheels on mine.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

omg omg omg That Looks ....................AWESOME


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Mate, that looks astonishing! :thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A superb looking 34:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## F34RLS (Apr 10, 2011)

Saw this car in real life today


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow nice stance, wouldn't change a thing on it :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

There's no way that would go over the speed bumps in my road!


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> There's no way that would go over the speed bumps in my road!


LOL


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Z tune front bumper, wings and normal spoiler with high carbon mounts and then this car would be perfection.

Still looks good though.


----------



## djtimodj (Jul 24, 2011)

Ian you really like these pics! lol... To be fair when I saw these I had to post them as I new you would like it! The APR wing is sexy as hell!


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

:chuckle: 

APR wing is definitely on my shopping list now


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Mini-E said:


> BGW?


Looking very similiar to ours, stance wise.

Cars in for complete re-paint so will have pics up soon.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Love it


----------

